# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Μοσχάνθη [Moshanthi, Juan, St.Serf]

## Roi Baudoin

Το "Μοσχάνθη" στη Σύρα. Το ιστορικό καράβι του Τόγια στην πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας" (τόμος γ') του Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου (εκδόσεις "ΑΜΦΕΙΑ" - ¶νδρος).

Το Μοσχάνθη στη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Για να τιμήσω τους φίλους της Ραφήνας, παραθέτω δυο φωτογραφίες του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ που μιλούν από μόνες τους.

 


Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ το καλό μας φίλο paroskayak για τις δύο εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από τη Ραφήνα του 1961.
Είναι η εποχή που στην πλώρη του τσιμεντόπλοιου λειτουργεί η μικρή ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη (διακρίνεται λίγο στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία).

----------


## polykas

> Για να τιμήσω τους φίλους της Ραφήνας, παραθέτω δυο φωτογραφίες του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ που μιλούν από μόνες τους.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen


*Eίσαι καταπληκτικός paroskayak*

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτό το θέμα μαζέψα ο,τι υλικό είχαμε ανεβάσει σχετικά με το περίφημο ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 
Και να η αφορμή: Πριν λίγες μέρες έτυχε να παρακούσω τη συζήτηση δύο ηλικιωμένων από τη Νάξο. 
Περιγράφαν τις δυσκολίες που είχαν κάποτε όταν χρειαζόταν να ταξιδέψουν από το νησί. Πως το καράβι έκανε 12 ώρες για να πάει στον Πειραιά, όταν είχε μπουνάτσα γιατί όταν είχε καιρό...

Και ο ένας θυμήθηκε τα ονόματα των καραβιών που έπιαναν τότε στη Νάξο: ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ. Για να πάρει την απάντηση από τον άλλο: "Ήταν μικρή η Μοσχανθούλα αλλά πάλευε..."

Τη "Μοσχανθούλα" την βρήκα σε ενα απόσπασμα από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία να μπαίνει σε ένα νησί και να κάνει ανάποδα για να πρυμνοδετήσει.

Αφιερωμένες στον C.Κάρολο που είχε γράψει:




> Η φωτογραφία πού επισυνάπτω κάποια σχέση πρέπει νά έχει, τό ένα είναι τό Μοσχάνθη. Τό άλλο ποιό είναι ? Τό Γ. Τόγιας ?
> ( Μέ τό Μοσχανθάκι έκανα τό πρώτο ταξίδι τής ζωής μου. Ηλικία 45 ημερών γιά Τήνο)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6253


moshanthi1.jpg

moshanthi2.jpg

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
μήπως θα ήταν καλό να κάνουμε ένα θέμα για τα πλοία του Τόγια (αν δεν υπάρχει) και να ψάξουμε για την ιστορία της εταιρίας αυτής μιας και απ΄ότι φαίνεται μας ενδιαφέρουν τα πλοία της? Τι λέτε?

----------


## Ellinis

> Το κατέβασμα από τη σκάλα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σκάλα αυτή λέγεται "κάγκουες", (ή "γκάκουες"). Στο τέλος, βέβαια, υπάρχει και ένα μαδέρι.


Ο "καγκουές" πιθανότατα προέρχεται από το αγγλικό gangway και ήταν ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος επι/αποβίβασης μιας και τα λιμάνια δεν παρέχαν υποδομές. Καθιερωμένος βέβαια όπου υπήρχε κάποια προβλήτα μιας και σε πολλά νησιά οι επιβάτες πηγαίναν στο καράβι με λάντζες.

Να και ο σχετικός "καγκουές" του Μοσχάνθη (από την ίδια ταινία). Όπως βλέπω υπήρχε και ένα κρένι στην πρύμνη για να τον συγκρατεί.

moshanthi4.jpg

----------


## yannisa340

> Σε αυτό το θέμα μαζέψα ο,τι υλικό είχαμε ανεβάσει σχετικά με το περίφημο ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 
> Και να η αφορμή: Πριν λίγες μέρες έτυχε να παρακούσω τη συζήτηση δύο ηλικιωμένων από τη Νάξο. 
> Περιγράφαν τις δυσκολίες που είχαν κάποτε όταν χρειαζόταν να ταξιδέψουν από το νησί. Πως το καράβι έκανε 12 ώρες για να πάει στον Πειραιά, όταν είχε μπουνάτσα γιατί όταν είχε καιρό...
> 
> Και ο ένας θυμήθηκε τα ονόματα των καραβιών που έπιαναν τότε στη Νάξο: ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ. Για να πάρει την απάντηση από τον άλλο: "Ήταν μικρή η Μοσχανθούλα αλλά πάλευε..."
> 
> Τη "Μοσχανθούλα" την βρήκα σε ενα απόσπασμα από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία να μπαίνει σε ένα νησί και να κάνει ανάποδα για να πρυμνοδετήσει.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στον C.Κάρολο που είχε γράψει:
> ...


Μα είναι στην Κάρυστο!!!  Την έχω δει αυτή την ταινία. Και βλέπουμε μια Κάρυστο ...όπως ήταν τα αρχαία χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είχε πάει το μυαλό μου στην Κάρυστο, που ήταν ένα από τα μέρη που εξυπηρέτησε το καράβι. 

Το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ήταν το καράβι που εγκαινίασε το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Μέχρι που το ίδιο ρυμούλκησε το τσιμεντόπλοιο εκεί.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1913 στα Hawthorns Co στο Leith της Σκωτίας με το όνομα ST.SERF ως γιότ Άγγλων ευγενών.
Με μήκος 56 μέτρων, ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1947, και ταξίδεψε από την Ραφήνα προς την Κάρυστο και τις Κυκλάδες.
Προς το τέλος ταξίδευε για την Ατμοπλοϊα Γ.Φραγκιουδάκη (μετέπειτα Fragline). 
Διαλύθηκε το 1966 στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Haddock

Τα πλοία του Τόγια είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα που σηκώνουν αρκετή έρευνα. Οι συλλεκτικές φωτογραφίες είναι σπάνιες και δύσκολα να πρωτοδιαλέξουμε. Να μη ξεχάσουμε τη *φωτογραφία* του Hellenarc. Ελληνίς, με μπέρδεψες λιγάκι με την ιστορία του Μοσχάνθη. Εδώ αναφέρεις ότι ναυπηγήθηκε ως Juan και παραπάνω γράφεις ως St. Serf, τελικά τι από τα δυο ισχύει;;

Που θυμηθήκατε το μυθικό τέρας γκάγκουε...  :Smile:  Νόμιζα ότι λίγοι είχαν ακούσει τη λέξη και μόνο από διηγήσεις παλαιοτέρων. Έχω ακούσει αρκετές ιστορίες για το «_τέρας του γκάγκουε_» από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες για αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες επιβίβασης και κατάληξη στο γιαλό. Ήθελε εξαιρετική μαστοριά για να υπολογίσεις το σκαμπανέβασμα της βάρκας με το αντίστοιχο του γκάγκουε. Ο γκάγουες ήταν ένα επιπλέον εμπόδιο στο ήδη δύσκολο ταξίδι για πολλούς νησιώτες, που απέφευγαν τις μετακινήσεις, εξού και η απομόνωση τους.

----------


## karystos

Από όσα ξέρω, το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας νομίζω πως εγκαινιάστηκε από το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, του Τόγια κι αυτό, και όχι από το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. Έμοιαζαν, αλλά το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ δεν είχε μπαστούνι στην πλώρη. Αυτό ρυμούλκησε και το τσιμεντόπλοιο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Karystos, έχεις δίκιο.

Το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εγκαινιάστηκε με το *"Κάρυστος"* του Τόγια.
Αυτό ήταν το πλοίο που το *1948* μετέφερε το *τσιμεντόπλοιο* από το Πέραμα στη Ραφήνα.
Βέβαια, και πριν από τον πόλεμο υπήρχαν πλοία στη Ραφήνα, τα οποία έκαναν το δρομολόγιο *από την Άνδρο για Κάρυστο-Ραφήνα-Αλιβέρι.*
Προπολεμικά, το ένα πλοίο ξεκινούσε το πρωΐ από το Αλιβέρι, ερχόταν στη Ραφήνα, γύρω στις  11:00 π.μ., και μετά συνέχιζε για Κάρυστο-Μπατσί, όπου και διανυκτέρευε.
Το άλλο πλοίο ξεκινούσε από το Μπατσί για Κάρυστο-Ραφήνα (έφτανε γύρω στις 12:00) και μετά συνέχιζε για Αλιβέρι, όπου και διανυκτέρευε.
Τα ονόματα αυτών των πλοίων ήταν *"Αετός"* (του Στριφούλη), *"Κώστας"* και με ερωτηματικά το* "Τρίγλια"* του Καβουνίδη (αυτό το αναφέρει ο Θανάσης Πιστικίδης στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του *"Ριζώματα - Βιώματα - Παθήματα)*
Μετά το 1948, ξεκινά η νέα εποχή με *"Κάρυστος", "Μοσχάνθη", "Ρένα", "Έλενα Π".*

Στα πλαίσια ενός προγράμματος Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης του *2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας,* συγκεντρώσαμε αρκετό υλικό για την Ι*στορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.*
Φωτογραφικό υλικό βρήκαμε  στο εξαιρετικό *"Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας*(Τόμος Γ') του Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου (Εκδόσεις: ΑΜΦΕΙΑ), στο περιοδικό *""ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* (υπάρχει αφιέρωμα για τα πλοία του Τόγια) και σε υλικό που μας δόθηκε από φίλους και συνεργάτες στη Ραφήνα.
Οι μαθητές εμπνεύστηκαν από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες και δημιούργησαν  με βάση αυτές τις φωτογραφίες και δικά τους έργα.
Ένα πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο του Προγράμματος είναι οι συνεντεύξεις με ανθρώπους του λιμανιού.
Ανάμεσά τους ξεχώρισε ο μοναδικός *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος*, ο *Καπετάνιο*ς όπως τον αποκαλούσαν όλοι στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Ο καπετάνιος, τον Αύγουστο που μας πέρασε έφυγε για ένα μεγάλο και πολύ μακρινό ταξίδι.
Μας έμειναν οι αναμνήσεις και οι κασέτες με τις αφηγήσεις του για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Ανάμεσα στα άλλα οι μαθητές της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας έγραψαν και ένα εξαιρετικό άρθρο για το το ναυάγιο του *"Χειμάρα",* με βάση τις αφηγήσεις του Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσου.
Το άρθρο στάλθηκε στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ",* αλλά δεν δημοσιεύθηκε.
Πήγα, μάλιστα και εγώ στο περιοδικό για να συζητήσουμε για την ενδεχόμενη δημοσίευση του άρθρου.
Τελικά το περιοδικό έκανε μια τιμητική δισέλιδη αναφορά για την Ομάδα, αλλά το άρθρο δεν το δημοσίευεσε.

Σε συνάντηση με τον Δήμαρχο της Ραφήνας, κύριο Ανδρέα Κεχαγιόγλου, δεχθήκαμε τις ευγενικές του επιπλήξεις για το θέμα που είχαμε επιλέξει. Μας τόνισε ότι _"Η Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας είναι θέμα πολιτικό και καλό είναι να μην ασχολούμαστε"._

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι πράγματι ο Δήμαρχος έχει δίκιο και η ιστορία του λιμανιού, όπως και κάθε ιστορία, είναι πολιτική.
Το σχολείο, όμως, καλό θα έιναι να ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα, αν βέβαια υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.

Το άρθρο, με την σύμφωνη γνώμη των μαθητών, μπορούμε να το ανεβάσουμε εδώ στο Ναυτιλία.gr.

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι *φέτος συμπληρώνονται 60 χρόνια από την ίδρυση οργανωμένου λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.*
Εκτός, από όσα αναφέρονται εδώ, καμία επίσημη εκδήλωση δεν έγινε ολόκληρη τη χρονιά που σιγά σιγά μας αποχαιρετά.

Η ιστορία, άλλωστε, είναι πολιτική .....

Εδώ το Κάρυστος του Τόγια στη Ραφήνα

Κάρυστος του Τόγια.jpg

Δεμένο στο τσιμεντόπλοιο, το οποίο το ίδιο το "Κάρυστος" του Τόγια ρυμούλκησε από το Πέραμα.
Το Κάρυστος του Τόγια (δεμένο).jpg

Η πιο ιστορική φωτογραφία.
Λίγο μετά την άφιξη του τσιμεντόπλοιου στη Ραφήνα, το μακρινό έτος 1948
Στη Ραφήνα το 1948.jpg


Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους.
Φίλε Ellinis,ίσως και να χρειαστεί να ανοίξει ένα ξεχωρσιτό θέμα για την ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.
Φίλε paroskayak, πολλά μπορούν και πρέπει να γραφτούν και μπορείς να βοηθήσεις.
Φίλε Karystos, σ' ευχαριστούμε για όσα προσφέρεις. 
Φίλε Avenger, αν δεν έχεις το "Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας" (τόμος Γ'), τότε πραγματικά θα τα χάσεις.
Φίλε Έσπερε, οι γνώσεις σου είναι υπερολύτιμες.
Φίλε yannisa340, έχουμε ανάγκη από τις γνώσεις σου για το θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Από όσα ξέρω, το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας νομίζω πως εγκαινιάστηκε από το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, του Τόγια κι αυτό, και όχι από το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. Έμοιαζαν, αλλά το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ δεν είχε μπαστούνι στην πλώρη. Αυτό ρυμούλκησε και το τσιμεντόπλοιο.


mea culpa  :Sad:  , έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο μπέρδεψα το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ με το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 



> Ελληνίς, με μπέρδεψες λιγάκι με την ιστορία του Μοσχάνθη. Εδώ αναφέρεις ότι ναυπηγήθηκε ως Juan και παραπάνω γράφεις ως St. Serf, τελικά τι από τα δυο ισχύει;;


 
Ναυπηγήθηκε ως ST.SERF και στην πορεία άλλαξε αρκετά ονόματα. Να οι σειρά τους σύμφωνα με το Miramarshipindex:
15 NAIRN - 19 ST.SERF - 26 NOREEN - 29 TIERCEL - JUAN - 47 MOSCANTHI. 
Mιας και βλέπω ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα τον καραβιών του Τόγια και με την άδεια σας, θα ξεχωρίσω τα θέματα ωστέ να μην μπερδευόμαστε.

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ Roi, μια μέρα έλειψα και "ανέβηκαν" στο θέμα τούτο "πράματα και θάματα"!!! Συγχαρητήρια κατ' αρχάς για την ανάρτησή σου, αλλά επιπρόσθετα θέλω να σε συγχαρώ και δημοσίως ως συνάδελφος εκπαιδευτικός και να σου ευχηθώ νάσαι πάντα οραματιστής και μαχητής. Από τα γραφόμενά σου γίνεται φανερό σε όλους μας η ανάγκη για αγώνα με οράματα και στόχους που θα μπορούν να εμπνέουν πρωτίστως τους μαθητές μας και τη νεολαία.

----------


## yannisa340

Παθαίνω την πλάκα μου που βλέπω το λιμάνι μια αμμουδιά. Στην τελευταία φωτό δε βλέπω το ακρωτήριο με τις πολυκατοικίες. Βέβαια εντάξει ,θα ήταν έρημο τότε αλλά δε φαίνεται. Μήπως είχε ομίχλη;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ακρωτήριο με τις πολυκατοικίες (σημερινό Πανόραμα Ραφήνας) δεν φαίνεται, λόγω της θέσης από την οποία έχει τραβηχτεί η φωτογραφία.
Πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί, περίπου, από τη θέση που σήμερα βρίσκεται η πιάτσα των taxi.
Φίλε Avenger, το πρόγραμμα είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία και το χαρήκαμε όλοι (μαθητές και εκπαιδευτικοί).
Ανοιχτήκαμε, πήγαμε στο λιμάνι, σε καφενεία, σε βιβλιοθήκες, ακόμα και στις δεξαμενές "Βασιλειάδη".
Από ένα σημείο και μετά έμοιαζε με ντόμινο.
Χρειαζόταν μόνο το  πρώτο σπρώξιμο.
Τα υπόλοιπα έγιναν πολύ εύκολα, χωρίς να το καταλάβει κανείς.
Το μυστικό, βέβαια, ήταν η συνεργασία μεταξύ των καθηγητών και η βοήθεια που δόθηκε από όλους.

Πάμε τώρα στο θέμα "Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας" για να δούμε μια ιστορική φωτογραφία του 1947, λίγο πριν έρθει το τσιμεντόπλοιο...

----------


## sylver23

yanissa αμα δεις στις 2 παρακατω θα καταλαβεις που ακριβως τραβηχτηκε η φωτο

και στην πρωτη και στην δευτερη ο κοκκινος κυκλος δειχνει το τσιμεντοπλοιο και το μπλε το παραλληλογραμμο την πιθανη θεση που τραβηχτηκε η φωτο.
στην δευτερη φωτο φαινεται με πρασινο παραλληλογραμμο που ειναι το πανοραμα.(δηλ βρισκετε δεξια της φωτο οπως βλεπουμε το πελαγος

ραφηνα κοντα.jpg

ραφηνα μακρια.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

ΤΟ ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ 1964.
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

gavrio 1964 001.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε BULKERMAN, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία μιας άλλης εποχής.
Ξαναγυρνάμε νοερά στο Γαύριο του 1964.
Το "Ελενα Π" δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα και το "Μοσχάνθη" ταξιδεύει στα γαλανά νερά της ¶νδρου....

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλε ROI αλλες εποχες και το λιμανι πιο ομορφο... και ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο  ετσι?.για μενα το τελευταιο ωραιο  πλοιο εφυγε το 1992 απο την Ανδρο... :Sad:

----------


## Haddock

Σπανιότατη και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία. Χτύπημα στο ψαχνό από τον Bulkerman. Πάντα τέτοια από την ¶νδρο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a rare photograph of Tenos with _Moschanthi_ (left, around 1960
 The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Tenos with Moschanthi 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the Naxos site paroskayak wrote



> Ο κος Μανωλάς από το εξαιρετικό του *blog* έχει δημοσιεύσει αρκετές φωτογραφίες από την παλιά Νάξο. Έχω ήδη δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφίες πλοίων στα αντίστοιχα θέματα, αλλά αξίζει να υπάρχει εδώ ως παράθεση για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για την παλιά Νάξο.


While photos of *Moschanthi* have been uploaded here before, I was able to capture one _from the above blog_ that _has been presented here before_ (see page 1). The difference is that I have it in much better resolution. So, here it is. I consider it the best picture of *Moschanthi* I have seen... I hope I did not touch certain sensitivities...

Moschanthi.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νικόλα να 'σαι καλά. Η φωτογραφία του Μοσχάνθη που είχα δημοσιεύσει *ανοίγει* σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση (κλικ στο thumbnail). Η φωτογραφία από το Blog της Νάξου είναι η ίδια και προέρχεται από τη *συλλογή* του Jan Willemsen. Για τη σπάνια συλλογή από το παζάρι του ¶μστερνταμ είχαμε συζητήσει και *εδώ.*  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα να 'σαι καλά. Η φωτογραφία του Μοσχάνθη που είχα δημοσιεύσει *ανοίγει* σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση (κλικ στο thumbnail). Η φωτογραφία από το Blog της Νάξου είναι η ίδια και προέρχεται από τη *συλλογή* του Jan Willemsen. Για τη σπάνια συλλογή από το παζάρι του ¶μστερνταμ είχαμε συζητήσει και *εδώ.*


Thanks. I have a small suggestion for the future. Is it possible fo ryou (and others) to show photos already uploaded and ready to be viewed? By doing so, you help the reader who may not be able to see simpe words like "*εδώ*", etc in a long text. I donot believe I am the only one who actually wants to see the pictures rather than click to upload them. Just a thought!

----------


## Haddock

Έχεις δίκιο και στην περίπτωση των thumbnails που *δημοσίευσα* του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, ήταν παράλειψη να μην σημειώσω ότι τα thumbnails ανοίγουν σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση. Συνήθως προτιμώ να παραθέτω συνδέσμους ή thumbnails έτσι ώστε να μη φορτώνεται το φόρουμ με φωτογραφίες που μπλοκάρουν τη ροή των συζητήσεων. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όσοι βλέπουν ένα thumbnail, γνωρίζουν εξαρχής ότι κάνοντας κλικ πάνω στη μικρή εικόνα, αυτή ανοίγει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση. Διόρθωσε με αν κατάλαβα λάθος από τα γραφόμενά σου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχεις δίκιο και στην περίπτωση των thumbnails που *δημοσίευσα* του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, ήταν παράλειψη να μην σημειώσω ότι τα thumbnails ανοίγουν σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση. Συνήθως προτιμώ να παραθέτω συνδέσμους ή thumbnails έτσι ώστε να μη φορτώνεται το φόρουμ με φωτογραφίες που μπλοκάρουν τη ροή των συζητήσεων. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι όσοι βλέπουν ένα thumbnail, γνωρίζουν εξαρχής ότι κάνοντας κλικ θα ανοίγει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση. Διόρθωσε με αν κατάλαβα λάθος από τα γραφόμενά σου.


Auto eipa, kai apanthses swsta. Gia mena to blog exei shmasia oxi mono logw twn ar0rwn alla kai twn fwtografiwn. Gi' auto protimw na tis blepw kat' eu0eian mesa sto keimeno, opws kanw egw. Xewrwoti o Arhs kai esy protimate thumbnails...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σήμερα το πρωΐ ο καλός φίλος από το *Μαρμάρι*, *Δημήτρης Κ.*, μου έστειλε δυο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.

Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το *"Μοσχάνθη"* μαζί με ένα άλλο πλοίο, μάλλον, του Τόγια.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από ένα *Ημερολόγιο* που είχαν εκδώσει από κοινού, το *2001,* το *Νηπιαγωγείο, το Δημοτικό και το Γυμνάσιο Μαρμαρίου.*
Πραγματικά, πρόκειται για ένα μοναδικό Ημερολόγιο.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον *Δημήτρη Κ.*
Την αφιερώνουμε εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 

Τα πλοία στο Μαρμάρι.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Μοσχανθάκι, το καρβουνοκαπνισμένο! :mrgreen: Μπράβο στον Δημήτρη και στον Roi για το σπάνιο δώρο από ένα σκαρί που κρύβεται από το φακό της ακτοπλοϊκής ιστορίας. Η φωτογραφία είναι λες και έχει ρετουσαριστεί για να μην ξεχωρίζουμε τον μπουχό της τσιμινιέρας. Προσέξτε τον καπνό που παντρεύεται ομοιόμορφα με το δασάκι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> [FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=3]Σήμερα το πρωΐ ο καλός φίλος από το *Μαρμάρι*, *Δημήτρης Κ.*, μου έστειλε δυο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το *"Μοσχάνθη"*


Thank you very much for this wonderful picture

----------


## Ellinis

Koιτάζοντας το άσπρο καράβι δίπλα από τη ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, θυμήθηκα ένα παρόμοιο σκαρί που είχε ανεβάσει εδώ ο nicholas Peppas, και πάλι στο Μαρμάρι. Αν και διαφορετικά, τα δύο άσπρα καράβια στο Μαρμάρι έχουν κάποια κοινά :
- είναι και τα 2 κάτασπρα, χωρίς το παραμικρό τρέξιμο...γυαλίζουν
- είναι και τα 2 αραγμένα μακριά από το ντόκο
- είναι εντελώς άγνωστα

και αυτά με κάνουν να πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι ακτοπλοϊκά. Και επειδή το Μαρμάρι δεν θα προσέλκυε κρουαζιερόπλοια, υποψιάζομαι οτι είναι θαλαμηγοί. ίσως και τα δύο να ανήκαν σε διαφορετικές στιγμές σε κάποιον πλούσιο με καταγωγή από το Μαρμάρι.
Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα σε ποιόν να ανήκαν?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ζητήσω, προκαταβολικά, συγνώμη για μια σκέψη που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό.
Δεν πρέπει να είναι σωστή.

Το πλοίο δίπλα στο *"Μοσχάνθη"* είναι θαλαμηγός.
Πιθανότατα θαλαμηγός που μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό, όπως συνέβη και με πολλά άλλα τέτοια πλοία.

Για να είναι στο Μαρμάρι, πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση ο πλοιοκτήτης με την περιοχή.

Μια τρελή σκέψη είναι, λοιπόν, μήπως το πλοίο είναι το *"Σοφία Τόγια"*, μετέπειτα *"Βαρβάρα Τσέπα"* και *"¶νδρος"* του Διαπούλη.

Δεν είναι καθόλου πιθανό, και γι' αυτό σας ζητώ και πάλι συγνώμη.

----------


## Ellinis

O καλός φίλος rocinante μας οδήγησε στη λύση του μυστηρίου, συνδέοντας το σκάφος με τον Εμπειρίκο που είχε τους παρακείμενους Πεταλιούς.

Και με λίγο ψάξιμο ανακάλυψα πως είναι η θαλαμηγός ELPETAL του Μαρή Εμπειρίκου.
Δείτε εδώ  ή εδώ για την πλούσια ιστορία της. Το καράβι ζει ακόμη σήμερα ως ΤΑLITHA G., αλλαγμένο με δύο τσιμινιέρες, δείτε εδώ.

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Ellinis. Για μια φορα ακομα επιτυχες αποτελεσμα της ομαδας.
Η αναζητηση συνεχιζεται με οπλα την διαθεση, τις γνωσεις, τη διασταυρωση στοιχειων, την τυχη και κυριως την αγαπη για τη ναυτικη μας ιστορια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O καλός φίλος rocinante μας οδήγησε στη λύση του μυστηρίου, συνδέοντας το σκάφος με τον Εμπειρίκο που είχε τους παρακείμενους Πεταλιούς.
> 
> Και με λίγο ψάξιμο ανακάλυψα πως είναι η θαλαμηγός ELPETAL του Μαρή Εμπειρίκου.
> Δείτε εδώ  ή εδώ για την πλούσια ιστορία της. Το καράβι ζει ακόμη σήμερα ως ΤΑLITHA G., αλλαγμένο με δύο τσιμινιέρες, δείτε εδώ.


A. I have just returned from a trip of several days and I have about 35 nautilia.gr  messages to read. I start with the important ones. Yours is a great discovery. And the yacht _Elpetal_ has an important history as boat PG60 during World War II!

A few photos below. Other pictures in

http://www.palladiumtechs.com/customers
http://www.superyachttimes.com/edito...article/id/558 
http://www.superyachttimes.com/edito...rticle/id/2230 and
http://www.yacht-images.com/modules....9cf236a7c5ef9d


Also in http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=784404 with copyright by _Manuel Hernandez Lafuente_ 

But the most incredible citation is in Simplon cards!!! http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/WhatShipQueries.html   Read below



> *Private   Yacht at San Remo* *This card   of Sanremo, Italy is titled "Arrival of the steam ship".   It was posted in 1965. The ship appears to be a private yacht.   Can anyone identify it?* *Stephen Card   writes:- The yacht shown is the 1928 built ELPETAL. She was built as   REVELER and was later CHALENA, COROLA and the the USS BEAUMONT.   As BEAUMONT for WW2 service she was cut down, masts removed etc,   After the war she became Greek owned as ELPETAL. She retained   her wartime tripod mast.
> 
>   In 1982 she was purchased by Robert Stigwood and completely   restored to her original condition with tall spruce masts and   bowsprit and named JEZEBEL. In the late 80's she was laid up   with damaged engines and was sold to Paul Getty. Completely rebuilt   with new engines and two awful fat funnels by Jon Bannenber she   is now in service as TALITHA G. I sailed in JEZEBEL for two months   as her Chief Officer in 1984. What a ship!*


Elp1.jpg  NB: _I apologize for uploading the wrong yacht. The correct one is following below_

Elp3.jpg

Elp4.jpg
copyright by _Manuel Hernandez Lafuente_

----------


## Ellinis

Νικόλα, το πλοίο δίπλα στο Μοσχάνθη είναι όντως το Elpetal/Talitha G. Το άλλο που είχες ανεβάσει στο Μαρμάρι (πρώτη φωτο στο παραπάνω μύνημα σου) είναι όμως κάποιο άλλο. Παρατήρησε οτι η περατζάδα στο πλάϊ δεν πάει ως την πλώρη όπως στο Elpetal, όπως και άλλες διαφορές. Λογικά και αυτό του Εμπειρίκου θα ήτανε, αλλά δεν έχω βρει ποιό.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Παρατήρησε οτι η περατζάδα στο πλάϊ δεν πάει ως την πλώρη όπως στο Elpetal, όπως και άλλες διαφορές. Λογικά και αυτό του Εμπειρίκου θα ήτανε, αλλά δεν έχω βρει ποιό.


Μια άλλη διαφορά είναι η κοφτή πρύμνη του σκάφους της έγχρωμης φωτο, σε αντίθεση με την πρύμνη που φαίνεται πολύ πιο αμβλεία στην ασπρόμαυρη φωτο... :neutral:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A. I have just returned from a trip of several days and I have about 35 nautilia.gr  messages to read. I start with the important ones. Yours is a great discovery. And the yacht _Elpetal_ has an important history as boat PG60 during World War II!





> A few photos below. 
> 
> Elp1.jpg


NB: _I apologize for uploading the wrong yacht above. The correct one is shown here_

Elpetal.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μετά την επίλυση του γρίφου από τους καλούς φίλους rocinante και Ellinis, τι θα λέγατε να πάμε σε ένα θέμα που να σχετίζεται με τον Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο.
Ας το πούμε συνοπτικά *"Η ¶νδρος του Ανδρέα Εμειρίκου".*

Το *2001* και με αφορμή *τα 100 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του ποιητή* εκδίδεται από το* ΕΘνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου* ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο προς τιμήν του ποιητή:

_"Το                 2001 συμπληρώνονται εκατό χρόνια από                 τη γέννηση του Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκου                 (1901-1975), ενός από τους                 σημαντικότερους Έλληνες ποιητές                 της γενιάς του Τριάντα και                 εισηγητή του υπερρεαλισμού στην                 Ελλάδα. Ο Εμπειρίκος θεωρείται                 ένας από τους πιο εμπνευσμένους                 και πιο γόνιμους Έλληνες ποιητές                 του 20ου αιώνα, ένας από τούς                 κύριους εκπροσώπους του ελληνικού                 μοντερνισμού, πρωτοπόρος και                 ανανεωτής της νεότερης ποίησής μας,                 τολμηρός και επαναστατικός στην                 σκέψη και στο λόγο του, οραματιστής                 και διαπρύσιος κήρυκας ενός                 εδεμικού, ερωτικού και                 απελευθερωμένου βίου.__"

Σ_το βιβλίο αυτό περιλαμβάνονται και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του ποιητή.

Ας δούμε το *"Μοσχάνθη"* στην ¶νδρο.
Υπάρχει και μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του* "Νεράϊδα"* που θα την ανεβάσουμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ το *"Μοσχάνθη"* έχει φωτογραφηθεί από τον ποιητή.
Και το παιδάκι της φωτογραφίας δεν αποκλείεται να είναι στενό συγγενικό πρόσωπο του ποιητή.
Πιθανόν, η φωτογραφία να δείχνει το *"Μοσχάνθη"* στο Μπατσί.

Το Μοσχάνθη στο Μπατσί.jpg

Το εξώφυλλο του αφιερώματος (Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου, 2001).

Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος.jpg

Και ένα ποίημα του Ανδρέα Εμπειρίου για το Γαύρειον.

Γαύρειον.jpg

Αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Να αναφέρω, ιδιαίτερα, τους καλούς φίλους paroskayak, Django, Rocinante, Appia 1978, ως πιθανούς καλούς αναγνώστες της ποίησης του Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκου. 

Και βέβαια στο καλό φίλο *cosmas* που το *"Μοσχάνθη"* τον απογοήτευσε μιας και η θάλασσα εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν υπερβολικά ήρεμη ....

----------


## Cosmas

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Συγχαρητήρια για το εξαιρετικό υλικό που έχετε ανεβάσει. Είναι ικανό να με κάνει να αγαπήσω το Μοσχάνθη – ακόμη και χωρίς τρικυμία!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Να θυμίσω ότι πλοία σαν κι αυτό και γραμμές σαν και την γνωστή Ραφήνα – Κάρυστος – Γαύριο – Μπατσί – Τήνος άλλαξαν κάπως την ιστορία της ¶νδρου, μεταφέροντας το κέντρο βάρους από την βορειοανατολική (¶νδρος, Κόρθιο) στην νοτιοδυτική (Γαύριο, Μπατσί) πλευρά του νησιού, καταργώντας έτσι από τα τέλη του 60 και την γραμμή Πειραιάς – ‘Ανδρος – Κόρθιο – Τήνος.
Η ορθογραφία των ελληνικών έχει τόσο αλλάξει – απλοποιηθεί τελευταία!  :Mad: 
Το υπέροχο ποίημα του Εμπειρίκου μου θύμισε ότι παλιότερα γράφαμε Γαύρειο, με ει! 
Ταξίδεψα δυο – τρεις φορές με το Μοσχάνθη. Μου φαινόταν στενό και ελαφρύ σκάφος. Είχε το σχέδιο ενός καϊκιού, σαν το Πίνδος και το Κύκνος με τα οποία είχα ταξιδέψει επίσης – στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ταξίδεψα δυο – τρεις φορές με το Μοσχάνθη. Μου φαινόταν στενό και ελαφρύ σκάφος. Είχε το σχέδιο ενός καϊκιού, σαν το Πίνδος και το Κύκνος με τα οποία είχα ταξιδέψει επίσης – στον Αργοσαρωνικό.


All three of them were yachts built for British and US moguls. All had a width of 7 to 9.5 meters.

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Αντωνη αλλο ενα ταξιδι απο εσενα και παντα χωρις ναυλο. :Very Happy: 
Κρατω λογαριασμο ομως και ελπιζω να φανω τυχερος και να στο ανταποδωσω :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

> Σήμερα το πρωΐ ο καλός φίλος από το *Μαρμάρι*, *Δημήτρης Κ.*, μου έστειλε δυο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το *"Μοσχάνθη"* μαζί με ένα άλλο πλοίο, μάλλον, του Τόγια.
> 
> Τα πλοία στο Μαρμάρι.jpg


Παρατήρησα οτι στη φωτο του Αντώνη, το καράβι έχει διαφορετικά σινιάλα από τις άλλες φωτο. Μάλιστα έχει τα ίδια σινιάλα που είχε το 1964 στη φωτο που ανέβασε εδώ ο Bulkerman. 
Kαι κατέληξα οτι είναι τα σινιάλα του Φραγκιουδάκη ο οποίος είχε το πλοίο το 1964-68.

Οπότε επιχείρησα να χρωματίσω τα σινιάλα που "φόρεσε" το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ επί Τόγια και Φραγκιουδάκη:

mosh fun1.jpg

και μέχρι εδω καλά ωσπού μεγένθυνα την μόνη έγχρωμη φωτο του πλοίου που έχω δει και να το αποτέλεσμα: 

moshant.jpg

αν και κακή η ανάλυση, λείπει από το σινιάλο σίγουρα η πάνω κίτρινη ρίγα, ίσως και η πάνω μπλε. ¶ραγε να είχε αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή το σινιάλο του;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Μοσχάνθη στο Μπατσί της ¶νδρου. Καρτ ποστάλ του G. M. Scordos.
O183.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Μοσχάνθη στο Μπατσί της ¶νδρου. Καρτ ποστάλ του G. M. Scordos.
> O183.jpg


Excellent indeed!

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Μοσχάνθη στο Μπατσί της ¶νδρου. Καρτ ποστάλ του G. M. Scordos.


Εαν δεν ηξερα το πλοιο και ελειπε και εκεινο το αμαξακι απο την παραλια και μου ελεγες οτι ειναι χθεσινη φωτογραφια θα το πιστευα. :shock::shock:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Μοσχάνθη* στην Τήνο ,  από καρτ ποστάλ εποχής.

O246.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αυτό ήταν! Πάω αμέσως να πέσω! Πρέπει να διαφυλάξω την πνευματική διαύγεια που θα χρειασθώ το πρωί! 

ΥΓ Απόλλωνα, πολλά συγχαρητήρια, πάντως για την έξοχη φωτο ;-) ... 
Εγώ, πάντως, δεν ξέρω εαν θα αναγνώριζα το Μοσχάνθη τραβηγμένο από μπροστά... :-|

----------


## Rocinante

Εγω μελαγχολησα. Τι ομορφη που ηταν η Χωρα τοτε. Πως την καταντησαμε ετσι;
Πανω στο κεχροβουνι διακρινεται και το μοναστηρι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εγω μελαγχολησα. Τι ομορφη που ηταν η Χωρα τοτε. Πως την καταντησαμε ετσι;
> Πανω στο κεχροβουνι διακρινεται και το μοναστηρι...


Apollon, another great one...
Rocinante, you are right... But the youngsters will say Greece is better now...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In his Web site http://androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html, I Simosis says




> Α/Π «ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ»
> 
> Η εταιρεία Τόγια υπήρχε και προπολεμικά, με πολλά ακτοπλοϊκά. Το «Μοσχάνθη» εκτελούσε τις γραμμές των νοτίων Κυκλάδων κατά τις δεκαετίες του 50 και του 60 (Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος) και τις άγονες γραμμές των μικρών νησιών (Δονούσα – Σχοινούσα – Κουφονήσια - Ηράκλεια), Ίος Σαντορίνη. Η άλλη άγονος γραμμή ήταν Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος-Ίος (Σίκινος, Φολέγανδρος)-Σαντορίνη. Τα πλοία όπως το «Μοσχάνθη» με μπαστούνι ή τσιμπούκι στη γερτή πλώρη, προπολεμικής ναυπηγήσεως, τα ονόμαζαν τύπου Γιοτ. Τύπου Γιοτ ήταν και το «Κωστάκης» του Τόγια και το «Ηλιούπολις» που εξυπηρετούσαν τις Κυκλάδες την ίδια εποχή, όπως και ο «Γλάρος» και το «Λουτσίντα», που εξυπηρετούσαν κυρίως το Ιόνιον. Τα πλοία αυτά είχαν καρένα και πολλά βρεχάμενα, δηλαδή ήταν «βαθειά» καράβια. Το «Μοσχάνθη» ήταν ένα μικρό βαπόρι περίπου 500 τόνων, πολύ καλοτάξιδο και σπανιότατα πόδιζε (ή μπόδιζε) (δηλαδή παρέμενε αναγκαστικά στο λιμάνι λόγω θαλασσοταραχής). Την περίοδο που εκτελούσε τις γραμμές των νοτίων Κυκλάδων, για πολλά χρόνια είχε πλοίαρχο τον καπετάν Κώστα από το Γαλαξίδι. Αυτός είχε γίνει ένα με το πλοίο. Και το βάδισμά του ακόμη, ήταν προσαρμοσμένο στο κούνημα του πλοίου του, όπως τον είδα μία μέρα να ανεβαίνει την οδό Σταδίου πατώντας μία δεξιά και μία αριστερά σαν σε τρικυμία. Το πλοίο είχε μία έλικα, αργόστροφη, που την κινούσε μία κλασσική παλινδρομική μηχανή, νομίζω τριών διαβαθμίσεων, υψηλής, μεσαίας, και χαμηλής πιέσεως. Έκανε επτά περίπου ώρες από το Πειραιά για Σύρο και η ταχύτης του ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη των δέκα μιλίων. Το σκάφος ήταν φτιαγμένο, όπως έλεγαν, από λαμαρίνα γαλβανισμένη και οι νομείς του ήταν πολύ πυκνοί, ήταν δηλαδή πολύ καλοφτιαγμένο. Για να κατέβεις στη βάρκα από το κατάστρωμα (τότε στα νησιά βγαίνανε με βάρκες) χρησιμοποιούσαν μία σκαλίτσα που είχε μόνο τέσσερα σκαλοπάτια, τόσο χαμηλό ήταν. Όταν ανέβαινες στο πλοίο υπήρχαν δύο στενοί διάδρομοι δεξιά και αριστερά όπου εστοιβάζοντο οι επιβάτες της Γ΄ θέσεως με τα καλάθια τους (το 1950 με 1960 δεν είχαν βαλίτσες), και τα κοτόπουλα ή τα σφαγμένα κατσικάκια (ριφάκια) που έφερνα δώρα στους Αθηναίους συγγενείς, ή καμιά φορά σε πολιτικούς παράγοντες για κάποιο ρουσφέτι. Στο μέσον μεταξύ των διαδρόμων ήταν το καρέ της Α΄ θέσεως, εμπρός, και της Β΄ θέσεως πρύμνηθεν. Εκεί σε παρελάμβαναν οι καμαρότοι και σε οδηγούσαν στα τάρταρα του πλοίου που βρισκόντουσαν οι καμπίνες, οι οποίες δεν αερίζοντο γιατί τα φινιστρίνια (ή φιλιστρίνα) ήταν χαμηλά, και δεν τα άνοιγαν παρά σπανίως, για να μη μπαίνει η  θάλασσα. ΣΆ ένα ταξίδι προς Πειραιά, στο λιμάνι της Τζιας, στη Κορησσία, κάποιος από μία βάρκα έβαλε το χέρι του στο φιλιστρίνι και έκλεψε τις παντούφλες μιας γριάς που έκλαιγε και φώναζε σε νησιώτικη προφορά «μπρε πως θε νάβγω η δύστυχη αξυπόλητη στο Περαία». Οι χώροι μέσα στο πλοίο εμύριζαν τη λεγόμενη βαπορίλα, κράμα μυρωδιάς κλεισούρας, χνώτων, εμετών, κ.λπ. Η μυρωδιά αυτή προδιέθετε πολλούς σε ναυτία. Όχι μόνο στην τρίτη θέση αλλά και στη δεύτερη και στη θεωρούμενη επίσημη (πρώτη θέση), υπήρχαν καλάθια με σταλέντα. Όταν γέμιζε το καλάθι, ραβόταν με σακοράφα ένα άσπρο πανί από επάνω, στο οποίο με μελάνι ή με μολύβι ανιλίνης που έγραφε μωβ (λιλά) όταν υγραινόταν, εγράφετο με σαφήνεια η διεύθυνση ή τα αρχικά του μεταφορέα ή του παραλήπτη (όπως π.χ. «Στον κύριο πατέρα μου τον άνδρα της μητέρας μου». Στον Πειραιά γινόντουσαν και λάθη. Στη διαλογή των καλαθιών, κάποιος βιαστικός βούτηξε ένα καλάθι που έφευγε και στις διαμαρτυρίες του άλλου του λέει: Δεν βλέπεις τι γράφει μπρε; Π και Ρ, το όνομά μου, Νικόλαος Φλωράκης. Στην πλώρη βρισκόταν το αμπάρι και το βίντσι. Στο χώρο αυτό έβαζαν τα διάφορα ζωντανά, αρνιά, κατσίκια, και κανένα μοσχαράκι που επρόκειτο να μεταφερθούν στον Πειραιά. Τότε είχαμε και άλλη ευχάριστη μυρωδιά από τη πλώρη. Όμως το πλοίο αυτό ήταν πολύ αγαπητό σε όλα τα κυκλαδονήσια που επί χρόνια εξυπηρετούσε. Το όνομά του, το τόσο γνωστό, οφείλεται και σε δύο προηγούμενα «Μοσχάνθη»: Στο προπολεμικό «Μοσχάνθη» (όμοιο περίπου στην κοψιά, αλλά λίγο μεγαλύτερο), που έκανε συνήθως τη γραμμή της Μήλου και στο Μοσχάνθη του Αργοσαρωνικού,  μικρότερο, με κάθετη πλώρη (μπαλτάς). Τόσο αγαπητό ήταν αυτό το πλοίο που το τραγουδούσαν στα γλέντια τους. Στη Σαντορίνη, σε ένα μεγάλο γλέντι, με χορό, νταούλια, πίπιζες, βιολιά και άφθονο μπρούσκο (υψηλόβαθμο σαντορινιό κρασί), τραγουδούσαν τον ακόλουθο στοίχο μέχρι το πρωί:
> Με τη δόλια τη Μοσχάνθη 
> 
> Περιμένω γράμμα νΆ άρθει
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedule of November 23, 1963. _Moschanthi_ and a forgotten friend...

Nov 23 1963 Mosch Arkad.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Τις προάλλες βρήκα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου το βιβλίο _«Η πατρίς ευγνωμονούσα»_ του Γεωργίου Πολυχρόνη †, εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη, 1986. Ο Γιώργος Πολυχρόνης ήταν ένας ευπατρίδης Αμοργιανός, με πολλές ιδιότητες και πλούσια προσφορά, η ανάλυση της οποίας δεν είναι του παρόντος. Μεταξύ άλλων, πάντως, υπήρξε και ο πρώτος πρόεδρος του Πανελλήνιου Ομίλου Ιστιοπλοΐας Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης (νομίζω 1960-1961), το δε όνομά του αναφέρεται στην τιμητική πλακέτα με τα ονόματα όλων των προέδρων που κοσμεί το χωλ της εισόδου του Π.Ο.Ι.Α.Θ. στο Μικρολίμανο.
Σε κάποιο σημείο του βιβλίου του κάνει μια σύντομη αναφορά στο «Μοσχάνθη». Παραθέτω αυτούσιο το απόσπασμα (δέστε το κείμενο στις αγκύλες): 

polmos_0002.jpg


Αφιερωμένο στους Leo, TSSApollon, Nicholas Peppas, Ελληνίς, RoiBaudoin, Haddock, Rocinante, αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους του naftilia. Καλή ανάγνωση...  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eyxaristoume gi' auto to spoudaio dokumento

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ ΤΟ *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ*

Σας παρουσιαζουμε τωρα δυο αλλα προπολεμικα πλοια με το ονομα _ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ_, πλοια που αφησαν εποχη....  Και αν τα συγκρινετε, μοιαζουν σαν αδελφακια

No 1: (1922-33)
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65996
Mosch1.jpg

No 2:  (1937-41)
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75073
Mosch2.jpg

No 3:  (1947-66)
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196
Mosch3.jpg

----------


## NikosP

> Σήμερα το πρωΐ ο καλός φίλος από το *Μαρμάρι*, *Δημήτρης Κ.*, μου έστειλε δυο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το *"Μοσχάνθη"* μαζί με ένα άλλο πλοίο, μάλλον, του Τόγια.
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από ένα *Ημερολόγιο* που είχαν εκδώσει από κοινού, το *2001,* το *Νηπιαγωγείο, το Δημοτικό και το Γυμνάσιο Μαρμαρίου.*
> Πραγματικά, πρόκειται για ένα μοναδικό Ημερολόγιο.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον *Δημήτρη Κ.*
> Την αφιερώνουμε εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 
> 
> Τα πλοία στο Μαρμάρι.jpg


Αντώνη το άλλο πλοίο δίπλα στο Μοσχάνθη είναι το El Petal του Εμπειρίκου.Το El Petal ήταν η θαλαμηγός του, στην οποία δούλεψε για δύο χρόνια ο παππούς μου ως πλήρωμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΡΑΦΤΗ (1960)*

Φιλοι μου

Με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον βρηκα σημερα μια αγγελια του περιφημου πλοιου *Μοσχανθη* που παρουσιαζει μια πτυχη της ιστοριας του πλοιου που την ειχα ξεχασει εντελως...   Το καλοκαιρι του 1960  (εδω στις 26 και 29 Ιουνιου και στις 1 Ιουλιου 1960) το πλοιο εκανε δρομολογια απο το Πορτο Ραφτη για την Ανδρο και Τηνο!!! Ανηκε φυσικα ακομη στον _Τογια_... Ισως προσπαθουσαν κατι διαφορετικο!

Πρεπει να παραδεχθω οτι δεν θυμαμαι κατι τετοιο.. Ημουν στο τελος του Δημοτικου και πηγαιναμε εκδρομες στο Πορτο Ραφτη (εχω ακομη και οικογενειακο φιλμ απο αυτες τις εκδρομες) αλλα δεν θυμαμαι κανενα τετοιο λιμανακι τοτε...   Χμ... Ου γαρ ερχεται μονον...

19600626 Moschanthi.jpg
19600629 Moschanthi.jpg
19600701 Moschanthi.jpg

ΥΓ:   
1.    Ειναι παντως παραξενο οτι ενα χρονο αργοτερα, στις 24 Αυγουστου 1961 βρισκουμε αυτη την ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου!
19610824 Porto Rafti.jpg


2.    Το 1962 (24 Απριλιου) το *Μοσχανθη* εφευγε απο την Ραφηνα!!!
19620424 Moschanthi.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΡΑΦΤΗ (1960)*
> 
> Φιλοι μου
> 
> Με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον βρηκα σημερα μια αγγελια του περιφημου πλοιου *Μοσχανθη* που παρουσιαζει μια πτυχη της ιστοριας του πλοιου που την ειχα ξεχασει εντελως... Το καλοκαιρι του 1960 (εδω στις 26 και 29 Ιουνιου και στις 1 Ιουλιου 1960) το πλοιο εκανε δρομολογια απο το Πορτο Ραφτη για την Ανδρο και Τηνο!!!  
> 19620424 Moschanthi.jpg


 
Απίστευτο! Η πλάκα είναι ότι έχω δει αεροφωτογραφία του Πόρτο Ράφτη εκείνης της χρονιάς (1960) ! Δεν μπορείτε να φαντασθείτε πώς ήταν! ¶ντε να σκεφθείς ότι από εκεί τότε γινόταν δρομολόγιο πλοίου!   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

ΥΓ Σε λίγο παίρνω τη σκυτάλη!  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Νικο αν δεν κανω λαθος το λιμανι στο Πορτο Ραφτη χρησιμοποιουνταν και τη δεκαετεια του 70 περιπου μεχρι τα μεσα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικο αν δεν κανω λαθος το λιμανι στο Πορτο Ραφτη χρησιμοποιουνταν και τη δεκαετεια του 70 περιπου μεχρι τα μεσα.


Φυσικα. Στην δεκαετια του 1970 υπηρχαν πλοια ποι εφευγαν απο εκει. Αλλα δεν ηξερα τιποτε για το 1960!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το Μοσχάνθη στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου. Για την ποιότητα δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω πολλά πράγματα στη σάρωση. Κάπως έτσι είναι και η εκτύπωση που έχω.  :Surprised: ops:

moshanthi in camares.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στο  Roi Baudoin, αλλά και σε όλα τα μέλη του forum από τη Σίφνο.  :Wink:  

Πηγή: Αθ. Δημητρόπουλος, Ίος   :Cool:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Καπετάν Αντρέα,* σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Τη φωτογραφία αυτή αυτήν έχουμε ξαναδεί στο θέμα *"Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο".*
Η φωτογραφία είναι του *Ευάγγελου Παντάζογλου.*
Με το μπλέξιμο που υπάρχει στην εποχή μας, η ταυτότητα του φωτογράφου συχνά χάνεται.

Ο *Ευάγγελος Παντάζογλου* είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει αποτυπώσει σε φωτογραφίες και slides μοναδικά στιγμιότυπα από την σιφναϊκή ζωή.
Και, βέβαια, τα καράβια αποτελούν αναπόστατο κομμάτι της ζωής του κάθε νησιού.
Είναι η μοναδική γέφυρα που τα συνδέει με το υπόλοιπο κόσμο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα δρομολογια της πολυαγαπημενης *Μοσχανθης* απο Ραφηνα προς τα νησια στις 4 Απριλιου 1961 και στις 5 Ιουνιου 1964

19610404 Moschanthi.jpg19640605 Rafina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μοσχανθη

*12/8//1954
19540812 Moschanthi.jpg

22/12/1959
19591222 Moschanthi.jpg


3/7/1960
19600703 Moschanthi.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καιρο τωρα ψαχνω να βρω φωτογραφια πλοιου στα Υστερνια δυστυχως χωρις επιτυχια... :Sad:

----------


## Leo

> Καιρο τωρα ψαχνω να βρω φωτογραφια πλοιου στα Υστερνια δυστυχως χωρις επιτυχια...


 
Μη μου πεις ότι πήγες με αυτό στα Υστέρνια, γιατί θα σου πω ότι μικροδείχνεις παρόλα αυτά  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Μη μου πεις ότι πήγες με αυτό στα Υστέρνια, γιατί θα σου πω ότι μικροδείχνεις παρόλα αυτά


Στα Υστερνια πηγαινω με αυτοκινητο για φαι στη γνωστη ταβερνα και περιμενω να περασει κανα πλοιο να δω αυτους που καθονται εξω εξω να γινονται λουτσα  :Very Happy: 
Να παμε καμια φορα να μου πεις για εκεινη την περιπετεια που ειχες ζησει με εκεινη την ανταρσια σε εκεινο το πλοιο βρε πως το λεγανε πως το λεγανε...
Bounty νομιζω...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Μοσχανθη* οπως δημοσιευθηκαν στην _Καθημερινη_ την εβδομαδα της 23ης Νοεμβριου 1963

19631123 Mosch.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Δρομολογια του *Μοσχανθη* οπως δημοσιευθηκαν στην _Καθημερινη_ την εβδομαδα της 23ης Νοεμβριου 1963
> 
> 19631123 Mosch.jpg


 
Προσέξτε ότι το ένα τηλ. νούμερο είναι πενταψήφιο, και το άλλο εξαψήφιο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .  Μάλλον τότε θα ξεκινούσαν τα εξαψήφια....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προσέξτε ότι το ένα τηλ. νούμερο είναι πενταψήφιο, και το άλλο εξαψήφιο... .  Μάλλον τότε θα ξεκινούσαν τα εξαψήφια....


Πιθανως στην Ραφηνα...  Στην Αθηνα, τα πραγματα ηταν διαφορετικα.. Οταν μεγαλωνα στον Χολαργο (1948−55) το τηλεφωνο μας ηταν πενταψηφιο 78−156. Το 1955 εγινε εξαψηφιο 778−156... Την ιδια εποχη, στην Ελευσινα το τηλεφωνο ηταν τετραψηφιο... Και για να παρεις τηλεφωνο στην Αθηνα το 1959, το τηλεφωνημα ηταν υπεραστικο και εκανε 5 δραχμες, ενω μεσα στην Αθηνα εκανε 1 δραχμη..

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Πιθανως στην Ραφηνα... Στην Αθηνα, τα πραγματα ηταν διαφορετικα.. Οταν μεγαλωνα στον Χολαργο (1948−55) το τηλεφωνο μας ηταν πενταψηφιο 78−156. Το 1955 εγινε εξαψηφιο 778−156...


Σοβαρά; Ήδη από το 1955; Νόμιζα ότι τα εξαψήφια ήταν "θεσμός" των 60's ....  :Confused: 




> Και για να παρεις τηλεφωνο στην Αθηνα το 1959, το τηλεφωνημα ηταν υπεραστικο και εκανε 5 δραχμες, ενω μεσα στην Αθηνα εκανε 1 δραχμη..


Ναι, αλλά δεν υπήρχε χρονοχρέωση και, είτε με μία δραχμή, είτε με πέντε, θα μπορούσες να μιλάς όσο θες! :mrgreen:

----------


## milios

> ΤΟ ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ 1964.
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
> 
> gavrio 1964 001.jpg


Πολὺ ὡραία φωτογραφία! Εἶναι δυνατὸν νὰ τὴν άνεβάσετε σὲ ὑψηλότερη ἀνάλυση, γιὰ νὰ φανοῦν καλύτερα τὰ ὑπεραστικὰ τοῦ ΚΤΕΛ τῆς Ἄνδρου;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολὺ ὡραία φωτογραφία! Εἶναι δυνατὸν νὰ τὴν άνεβάσετε σὲ ὑψηλότερη ἀνάλυση, γιὰ νὰ φανοῦν καλύτερα τὰ ὑπεραστικὰ τοῦ ΚΤΕΛ τῆς Ἄνδρου;



Tὰ ὑπεραστικὰ τοῦ ΚΤΕΛ τῆς Ἄνδρου

Gavrion.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει ξανα-ανεβεί.
Αν έχει, συγχωρήστε με.

Ένας όμορφος πίνακας του _Ηλία Λαούρη_ με θέμα το θρυλικό _"Μοσχάθη"._

_"Το Α/Π "Μοσχάνθη", έργο του Ηλία Λαούρη._
_(Νάξιος, πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Αγιογράφων)._

Ο πίνακας του Ηλία Λαούρη κοσμεί το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου _"Κατ' ευθείαν διά Τήνον"_, το οποίο εκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις _ΕΡΙΝΝΗ Στρατής Γ. Φιλιππότης_ (Αθήνα, 1998).

Το βιβλίο αυτό μου το υπέδειξε ο καλό φίλος _Γιάννης Πολέμης_ από την ¶νδρο.
Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον _Κάρολο_, μιας και είναι το πρώτο πλοίο με το οποίο ταξίδεψε.
Σαλπάρουμε κατ' ευθείαν για Τήνο .....

Μοσχάνθη εν πλω.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πανέμορφη δουλειά από τον κ.Λαούρη και έχει διαλέξει και κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά σε πίνακες καραβιών: να βάλει τον καιρό από πρύμνα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα την νοσταλγική carte postale αυτή στην ¶νδρο από τις εκδόσεις Δάβαρη. Μου αρέσει η εικόνα των λέμβων που πηγαίνουν να συναντήσουν το πλοίο και να παραλάβουν επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα.

MOSCHANTHI.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι πραγματικά μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος από το φακό του Α. Πολέμη. Το δε λιμάνι είναι η Χώρα, ένα από τέσσερα λιμάνια που εξακολουθούσαν να δέχονται επιβάτες μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο διαμαντια της Ατμοπλοιας Τογια απο την δεκαετια 1950....  στην Τηνο
Αριστερα το *Μοσχανθη* και δεξια το *Κωστακης Τογιας..*.  
(καρτποσταλ του 1956)


Tenos Moschanthi.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε έναν πολύ όμορφο πίνακα διά χειρός της ζωγράφου _Ρούλης Μπούα._

Ο τίτλος του έργου είναι _"Αργυρούλες"_ και παραπέμπει στις γυναίκες που περιμένουν με αγωνία την άφιξη του πλοίου.
Γυναίκες που μπορεί να περιμένουν την πολυπόθητη άφιξη του συζύγου, του παιδιού, του πατέρα, της μητέρας, κάποιου συγγενή ή κάποιου φίλου.
Γυναίκες που μπορεί, βέβαια, και να μην περιμένουν κάποιον συγκεκριμένα, αλλά έρχονται στο σημείο αυτό για να γευτούν την άφιξη του πλοίου που αποτελεί πάντοτε ένα σημαντικό γεγονός για τη ζωή του νησιού.
Ο τόπος παραπέμπει στην ¶νδρο, καθώς βλέπουμε τον Φάρο (_"Τουρλίτης"_) που υπάρχει στη Χώρα. 
Βέβαια, η απεικόνιση δεν είναι ρεαλιστική και το συγκεριμένο μέρος θα μπορούσε να είναι και το Μπατσί, μιας και οι γυναίκες κοιτούν το πλοίο από ψηλά.

Το πλοίο, βέβαια, είναι το θρυλικό _"Μοσχάνθη"._
Και, μάλιστα, το πλοίο παραμένει αρόδου και η αποβίβαση επιβατών και εμπορευμάτων γίνεται με βάρκες.
Η ατμόσφαιρα θυμίζει έντονα την εικόνα της παραπάνω carte-postale με τις βάρκες να ξανοίγονται για να παραλάβουν τους επιβάτες του _"Μοσχάνθη"_ στη Χώρα της ¶νδρου. 

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην _Φλώρα Κακλαμάνη_ για όλα τα μικρά και μεγάλα θαύματα που απλόχερα  μου παρουσίασε.

Στην ιστοσελίδα της _"Γκαλερρί της Έρσης"_
http://www.ersi.gr/pages/past_projects/07_06_05.html
 
ο καθηγητής _Στέλιος Λιδάκης_ γράφει για τη ζωγραφική της _Ρούλης Μπούα_

_"Η Ρούλη Μπούα δεν είναι αυτοδίδακτη , όπως συνήθως είναι οι ναϊφ καλλιτέχνες. ¶ρχισε σπουδές στην Academie de Beaux Arts de Ville de Paris, για ένα διάστημα σπούδασε νομικά στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας , ενώ ταξίδεψε σε πολλά μέρη του κόσμου. Τελικά την κερδίζει η ζωγραφική, αφού η ναϊφ εικαστική καταβολή που διαθέτει είναι ισχυρότερη από όλα τα αλλά ενδιαφέροντα της. Και όπως σε όλες τις σχετικές περιπτώσεις, η ζωγράφος ξανοίγεται στην παιδική ηλικία , στην απλή ζωή, στις ζεστές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, στη θάλασσα και τα πλοία.
Και όλα αντιμετωπίζονται με μια χαρούμενη γιορτινή διάθεση, σαν ένα όμορφο παραμύθι ή σαν όνειρο."_ 

Οι Αργυρούλες.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *Μοσχανθη* και καποιο αλλο στην Σαντορινη γυρω στο 1962.
Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Santorini 1960s.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To άσπρο καράβι είναι το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ (το μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To άσπρο καράβι είναι το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ (το μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ).


Ευχαριστω. Επομενως η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι του 1955 η πιο νωρις

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ταξιδεύει μέσα στις σελίδες ενός παλιού τεύχους "Ναυτική Ελλάς"...
το βαποράκι φαίνεται να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τον κόσμο να γεμίζει τα καταστρώματα και με τα σινιάλα του Ευάγγελου Τόγια στην τσιμινιέρα του.

moshanthi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιωτατη αγγελια του πλοιου *Μοσχανθη* απο την πρωτη του χρονια στον Ελληνικο χωρο...  Εδω αγγελια απο τις 31 Αυγουστο 1948 που ανακοινωνει ταξιδι απο τον Πειραια στο Γυθειον σε  14.5 ωρες.

19480831 Moscanqh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στα άρθρα που είχε γράψει ο καπετάν Σιδερή Μαμίδης πριν κάνα χρόνο σε γνωστό περιοδικό, είχαμε διαβάσει με λεπτομέρεια για τα ταξίδια του με το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 

Ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία για το πως γινόντουσαν οι μεταφορές τη δεκαετία του 50 και πριν. Επιβάτες, πράγματα, όλοι μαζί κατάχαμα κάτω από τη τέντα στην κουβερτωμένη πλώρη του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ...

moshanthi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1959 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...918&thid=13227

Εδω μερικα ωραιοτατα πλανα της *Μοσχανθης

*1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ με λευκό σκαρί, άρα είναι κάποιο άλλο καράβι της εποχής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ με λευκό σκαρί, άρα είναι κάποιο άλλο καράβι της εποχής.


Αν θελεις παιξε το φιλμακι και σε μια σκηνη στην πρυμνη θα δεις το πρωτο γραμμα του ονοματος *Μ*.  Τι λες;
Ειχε αλλαξει το ονομα του *Κωστακης Τογιας* σε *Μαριλενα* το 1959;

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ, εξάλλου φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρά στο 01:57 του βίντεο.

----------


## Maiandros

> Στα άρθρα που είχε γράψει ο καπετάν Σιδερή Μαμίδης πριν κάνα χρόνο σε γνωστό περιοδικό, είχαμε διαβάσει με λεπτομέρεια για τα ταξίδια του με το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 
> 
> Ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία για το πως γινόντουσαν οι μεταφορές τη δεκαετία του 50 και πριν. Επιβάτες, πράγματα, όλοι μαζί κατάχαμα κάτω από τη τέντα στην κουβερτωμένη πλώρη του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ...
> 
> moshanthi.jpg


 Απιστευτη και σπανια φωτογραφια οπως παντα αλλωστε φιλε Εllinis!Τετοιες καταστασεις εν πλω,μονο στην φαντασια μου μπορουσα να "δω" απο βιωματικες περιγραφες των παλαιοτερων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ_ 
> Ναυπηγήθηκε ως ST.SERF και στην πορεία άλλαξε αρκετά ονόματα. Να οι σειρά τους σύμφωνα με το Miramar:
> 15 *NAIRN* - 19 *ST.SERF* - 26 *NOREEN* - 29 *TIERCEL* - *JUAN* - 47 *MOSCANTHI*


Πραγματι σπανια ανακοινωση ταξιδιου της θαλαμηγου *JUAN* ενα χρονο πριν γινει το περιφημο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο *ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ*.

Εδω η θαλαμηγος  *JUAN*  κανει ταξιδι απο τον Πειραια στην Λαρνακα και το Πορτ Σαιδ. Ημερομηνια 6 Αυγουστου 1946.  Ειναι δυνατον;  Τοσο μικρο πλοιο στη Κυπρο και Αιγυπτο;  Εναμιση χρονο μετα την κατοχη ολα ειναι δυνατα!

19460806 Juan.jpg
Πηγη: Ριζοσπαστης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ξεχασαμε το πλοιο μας το *Μοσχανθη* πανω απο ενα χρονο.  Εδω μια καταχωρηση τον Αυγουστο 1948 απο την Φωνη των Κυθηρων.
Ταχυτης, ευσταθεια, ταξις, καθαριοτης και περιποιησις!!!

19480800 Μοσχανθη Φωνη των Κυθηρων.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50, παρέα από ενθουσιώδεις νέους(εκ των οποίων κι ο νονός μου, ο οποίος μου χάρισε τις συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες) στο ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ καθώς αυτό αφήνει πίσω το νησί τους, την Αμοργό, με τελικό προορισμό τον Πειραιά , για να καταταγούν στο Βασιλικό, τότε, Π.Ν.

Pantelis21.jpg ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ 2.jpg ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ 3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστούμε Παντελή! Είναι σπάνιες οι φωτογραφίες που μας δείχνουν σκηνές από το πως ήταν το ταξίδι σε αυτά τα μικρά βαποράκια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μοσχανθη* στα Υστερνια. Κατα τον αναβασαντα... 1948.
Μοσχανθη.jpg
http://www.isternia.net/gallery/old-photos/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ειχαμε περυσι αλλα χαθηκε... Ξανα λοιπον... Το *Μοσχανθη* στο εργο Ασωτος http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwT9OUX6cYA
Κοιταξτε ιδιατερα απο  8¨35 και επισης μετα το 28¨30
Με την Ξενια Καλογεροπουλου, τον Ανδρεα Ντουζο, την Μπεατα Ασημακοπουλου, τον Παντελη Ζερβο, τον ΛΑυρεντη Διανελλο και στον βασικο ρολο τον μεγαλο βαθυφωνο της Μετροπολιταν της Νεας Υορκης Νικο Μοσχονα.

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ στο Γαύριο, όπως παρουσιάστηκε στην έκθεση "Αρόδο" το καλοκαίρι του 2009.

P5160081.jpg

Το πλοίο ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία τον Ιούλιο του 1947, αφού μέχρι τότε ταξίδευε με σημαία Παναμά αναφερόμενο με το εξελληνισμένο όνομα "ΖΟΥΑΝ". 
Η διαδικασία αγοράς του πλοίου ξεκίνησε το Μάρτιο του 1947 με τον Ευάγγελο Τόγια να αγοράζει το 30% του σκάφους, τον Αλκιβιάδη Τόγια το 25%, το γαμπρό τους πλοίαρχο Κώστα Γεωργιάδη να έχει το 20% και τον έμπορο Αντ.Λουμίδη το 25%. Η διαδικασία αγοράς του ολοκληρώθηκε τον Ιούλιο όταν το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας έδωσε την άδεια και το τελωνείο Περάματος εξέδωσε άδεια παράδοσης του. Το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ αγοράστηκε αντί 250 εκ. δραχμών και νηολογήθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1947 στον Πειραιά με το νέο του όνομα υπό τον αριθμό νηολογίου 1018.

Ο θάνατος του Αλκιβιάδη Τόγια τον Οκτώβριο του 1948 μετέφερε το μερίδιο του στον κληρονόμο και ανηψιό του Κωνσταντίνο (Κωστάκη) Τόγια. Ο θάνατος και του Κωστάκη κατά τη μετασκευή του MAPH μετέφερε το μερίδιο στους γονείς του Ευάγγελο και Έλλη. Το 1952-54 ο Ευάγγελος αγόρασε και τα μερίδια των Κ.Γεωργιάδη και Α.Λουμίδη με αποτέλεσμα να είναι ο μόνος ιδιοκτήτης του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσες προπέλες είχε το βαποράκι;

----------


## Ellinis

Μονοπρόπελο ήταν. 

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω οτι η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι πράγματι τραβηγμένη από τον ποιητή  Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο στο Μπατσί το 1964. Tο παιδί που εικονίζεται είναι ο γιός του Λεωνίδας Εμπειρίκος. 


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ το *"Μοσχάνθη"* έχει φωτογραφηθεί από τον ποιητή.
> Και το παιδάκι της φωτογραφίας δεν αποκλείεται να είναι στενό συγγενικό πρόσωπο του ποιητή.
> Πιθανόν, η φωτογραφία να δείχνει το *"Μοσχάνθη"* στο Μπατσί.
> 
> Το Μοσχάνθη στο Μπατσί.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικα δευτερολεπτα κινησεως του *Μοσχανθη* απο φιλμακι του Ευαγγελου Λουξισα για την Ανδρο. http://androsfilm.blogspot.com/2012/...g-post_16.html

Μοσχανθη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια κλασική πόζα της Μοσχάνθης, αρόδο σε κάποιο κυκλαδονήσι. To εκλησάκι που φαίνεται πίσω από την πρύμη ίσως να μας οδηγήσει στο ποιό είναι το νησί.

1594719.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μια κλασική πόζα της Μοσχάνθης, αρόδο σε κάποιο κυκλαδονήσι. To εκλησάκι που φαίνεται πίσω από την πρύμη ίσως να μας οδηγήσει στο ποιό είναι το νησί.
> 
> 1594719.jpg
> πηγή



Το Μπατσι στην Ανδρο ειναι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μοσχανθη* απο ιστοτοπο της Σικινου. Δεν ξερω αν το πλοιο εινα ιστην Σικινο. http://www.photosikinos.com/eta-alph...iotaalpha.html

Μοσχανθη.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομοβροντια με σπανιες φωτογραφιες σε πολλα θεματα απο τον nicholas peppas!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η φωτογραφία που αναφέρεται κύριε Πέππα είναι κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό στην Αλοπρόνοια, καθώς μοιάζει αρκετά το τοπίο από πίσω και το πλοίο φαίνεται να έχει βάλει πορεία προς τη γειτονική Ίο.

Εδώ ας δούμε το Μοσχάνθη σε μια πιο παλιά φωτογραφία (δεκαετία '50), πάλι στην Αλοπρόνοια απ' το βιβλίο του Πέτρου Φρονίστα: "Σίκινος. Μια ιστορία".
Τα χρόνια εκείνα ως λιμάνι χρησιμοποιούταν και η περιοχή Αυλάκι, στη βόρεια πλευρά του νησιού, ένας δυσπρόσιτος ορμίσκος που ίσα ίσα χώραγαν οι βάρκες που μετέφεραν ταξιδιώτες και εμπορεύματα.

DSCN2178.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια σημαιοστολισμένη Μοσχάνθη μέσα από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ που μας τα χαλάει στις λεζάντες μιας και εδώ το πλοίο είναι στη γωνία του Τζελέπη.

moschanthi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To MΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ στην Τήνο, όπως μας είπε ο φιλος TSS Apollon _εδώ_. Νομίζω οτι τώρα ήρθε η φωτογραφία πιο κοντά στις πραγματικές της αναλογίες.

12890988_642971782507530_7799040320650180532_o.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας σε μια φωτογραφία που έχει δημοσιευθεί στο enandro.gr

rafina270.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες που τσίμπησα από σελίδα του facebook  η οποία ανεβάζει δημόσια παλιές φωτογραφίες απ'όλη την Ελλάδα. Πολλά  και όμορφα πλοία της εποχής,η λήψη της πρώτης όπου αναφέρει "εκδότης  Victoria", πρέπει να έγινε πάνω σε ένα από τα θρυλικά τετράδυμα με ένα  από τα αδερφά του ακριβώς απέναντί του,δεμένα στην ακτή Τζελέπη. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188923


Αφού μας το θύμισε με αυτή την κάρτ ποστάλ ο φίλος maiandros, ας το δούμε και στη Ραφήνα, έστω στο φόντο, σε μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΙΑ

moshanthiDP11.01.134.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το είδαμε κλεφτά εδώ ας το δούμε ολόκληρο, και πάλι στην Τήνο

moshanthi at tinos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ξεφυλλίζοντας εδώ τη συλλογή φωτογραφιών του Max Frisch, εντόπισα δυο φωτογραφίες του 1957 με μια αγελάδα να κατεβαίνει με σαμπάνια, ενώ στη δεύτερη μια άλλη αγελάδα περιμένει στο κατάστρωμα ενώ ένας λεμβούχος έχει πάρει ήδη τους επιβάτες. Παρατηρώντας τον καθρέφτη με τα τρία παράθυρα και τη χαρακτηριστική κλίση, κατέληξα οτι εδώ βλέπουμε το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ αρόδο στα Φηρά!

1957.jpg santorini 1957.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Μετά από τις παραπάνω σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που ανάρτησε ο φίλος Ellinis, μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ στην Ραφήνα μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα kaipoutheos.gr

CE9CCEBFCF83CF87CEB1CEBDCEB8CEB720-1024x305.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες της "Μοσχάνθης" που ανέβηκαν στην εξαιρετική ομάδα του ΦΒ Τήνος Αναπολώ το χθες.
Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Τήνου σε μια φωτογραφία του Πάμφυλου Αλαβάνου
moschanthi at tinos.jpg

και στη δεύτερη το βλέπουμε αρόδο στα Υστέρνια.
μοσχανθη Β Παπαδελας.jpg

Να προσθέσω και μια λεπτομέρεια στο ιστορικό του πλοίου. Όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1947 νηολογήθηκε στο Λαύριο με αριθμό 4 και κατόπιν μεταφέρθηκε στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά όπου έλαβε τον αριθμό νηολογίου 1018 και παρέμεινε με αυτόν μέχρι το τέλος του το 1968. Οι πρώτοι ιδιοκτήτες του πλοίου ήταν οι αδελφοί Ευάγγελος και Αλκιβιάδης Τόγιας, ο γαμπρός τους Πλοίαρχος Κώστας Γεωργιάδης και ο έμπορος Αντώνης Λουμίδης. Το 1949 ο Αλκιβιάδης απεβίωσε και το μερίδιο του περιήλθε στον Κωνσταντίνο Ε. Τόγια που αργότερα σκοτώθηκε κατά την μετασκευή του ΜΑΡΗ. Μέχρι το 1954 η ιδιοκτησία του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ είχε σταδιακά περιέλθει πλήρως στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ _ 31/8/1948 (απο το Εμπρος)

19480831 Μοσχανθη Εμπρος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο ακόμη όμορφες φωτογραφίες από το σπάνιο υλικό που ανεβαίνει στην ομάδα του ΦΒ Τήνος Αναπολώ το χθες.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε αρόδο, μάλλον στα Υστέρνια, με τους βαρκάρηδες επί το έργο
79388916_591067214986162_8967775835830353920_o.jpg

και εδώ δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Τήνου
14088507_1080481895381658_4667851803865346509_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές γραφικές φωτογραφίες από ένα ταξίδι με το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ με τα γιδοπρόβατα να στρώνουν με κοπριά το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης  :Very Happy: 

moshcanthi3.jpg

moshcanthi1.jpg

moshcanthi4.jpg

moshcanthi5.jpg

----------


## makfou

Ιδού και το Μοσχάνθη στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου 1952-53

ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΥ 1952;.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ιδού και το Μοσχάνθη στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου 1952-53
> 
> ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΥ 1952;.jpg


Αυτό είναι το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

----------


## makfou

Ευχαριστώ. Εγώ είμαι το αγοράκι.

----------


## Maiandros

Η παρακάτω γερμανικής παραγωγής ταινία του 1958 με τίτλο, "Traumland der Sehnsucht", προβλήθηκε στο Διεθνές Κινηματογραφικό Φεστιβάλ του Βερολίνου το 1961 και απέσπασε το βραβείο καλύτερης σκηνοθεσίας,την ασημένια άρκτο,προβάλλοντας την Ελλάδα της εποχής εκείνης μέσα από τα μάτια του Wolfrang Mueller -Sehn. Στο παρακάτω λοιπόν link, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Oqt35CgG3o , όπου μπορούμε να δούμε την εν λόγω ταινία, στο 58:42'' διακρίνεται το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ του Λαγά (πριν την μετασκευή του) ,στο 59:00,το ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΡΑΝΕΑΝ των αδελφών Τυπάλδου και στο 1:15'' έχουμε την σπάνια ευκαιρία να απολαύσουμε το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ του Τόγια,έγχρωμο να ταξιδεύει...

IMG_20221004_220907.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yπέροχη ταινία,πραγματικό ντοκυμανταίρ γιά μιά άλλη Ελλάδα που χάθηκε.
Φαίνεται κ ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ του Φουστάνου στην Τήνο τον 15αύγουστο.

----------


## Ellinis

Να απαντήσω στο όμορφο βίντεο που παρέθεσε ο φίλος Μαιανδρος με μια φώτο που εντόπισα σε μια Αμοργιανη ταβερνα στον Βύρωνα 

20221010_201427.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικο ευρημα!

----------

